# High Level Lights



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Is it necessary to have the small (5 watt) marker lights on the side of the van at the rear end?

Mine has the ones with a red/clear cover about 6 inches from the back and just below the roof. They have acted up now and again and I am having particular trouble with the offside one. I know that if a light is fitted then it has to work, otherwise it is an MOT fail. I would prefer to remove both of them completely, if that is legal to do so.

The one giving me the bother is the one at the end of the 12 volt supply line. Probably because of the length of the van and the miserly cable size, I am barely getting 10 volts at the light fitting. That is with an almost fully charged van battery. I expect with the engine running, it should be a full 12 volts though.

While checking the sidelight system (I also have the orange running lights as well), I found the nearside running lights were not working. A workshop recently repaired the damaged rear bumper and fitted a new rear light fitting. The Auto electrician had made a right pigs ear of the reassembly. There was no earth to 2 of the lights (hence no running lights) and I had to sort it out myself. 

To make matters worse, I had reversing beepers fitted while it was in (BY a specialist sub contractor). His idea of getting a 12 volt supply for them is to strip a bit of insulation of the pos and neg wires to the reversing light, wrap the new wire round and put some insulation tape over this 'join'. :evil: There was plenty of room to do it properly with connectors.

At least I have got a good suntan out of the remedial work today in glorious sunshine. 8)


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Its only an MOT failure if its a light that is required to be fitted !! (parking, brake, indicator lamps etc)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Its only an MOT failure if its a light that is required to be fitted !! (parking, brake, indicator lamps etc)


Exactly if it's not required it doesn't have to work and such lights are not covered by the MOT - I was told that at my last test.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm under the impression that the new MOT requires all fitted lights to work, I was told by my tester that a lot more cars will fail as when they were border cases due to the computer it will now fail, so to be on the safe side I would make sure the marker lights work, and I would call the one that did the work a specialist. seems far from it.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi,had van tested 3wks ago 2 marker lights not working no probs ,,told there not required for M O T ...Les


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

I can vouch for the above, as we had a customer with two orange side markers which were non functioning and the MOT centre said they would not be a fail as they were not tested. I cant comment about the top markers though.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi,Chris mine were the top markers..Les


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

While checking the sidelight system (I also have the orange running lights as well), I found the nearside running lights were not working. A workshop recently repaired the damaged rear bumper and fitted a new rear light fitting. The Auto electrician had made a right pigs ear of the reassembly. There was no earth to 2 of the lights (hence no running lights) and I had to sort it out myself.

To make matters worse, I had reversing beepers fitted while it was in (BY a specialist sub contractor). His idea of getting a 12 volt supply for them is to strip a bit of insulation of the pos and neg wires to the reversing light, wrap the new wire round and put some insulation tape over this 'join'. :evil: There was plenty of room to do it properly with connectors.

At least I have got a good suntan out of the remedial work today in glorious sunshine. 8)[/quote]
I'm a self emp a/elec and sympathise. I had a towbar fitted recently by one of the best known installers (recommended by AT). The electrics were a disgrace. I spent half a day under it - all out and start again doing it properly. If you can do it yourself then do so with everything


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We had light failure issues on the Laika, solved by swapping them out for LEDs.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We had light failure issues on the Laika, solved by swapping them out for LEDs.


Thanks Kev. I had thought of swapping at least some of the rear and side lights to LED from bulbs. It would work out quite expensive due to the number of amber side running lights. The main problem would be having to buy new LED amber lights as it does not seem possible to retrofit LED's to the existing units. There are plenty for sale online however.

I think my problem is that the 2 high marker lights at the rear are not good quality, coupled with the fact that the earth for them is just to the Aluminium skin of the van. If I can work out a way to earth them better, I might get a lasting result


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> If I can work out a way to earth them better, I might get a lasting result


Assuming there are cupboards behind the lights might you be able to bring an earth up from the chassis or even the LBs, which in turn will be earthed to the chassis.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > If I can work out a way to earth them better, I might get a lasting result
> ...


Hi Kev,

I have a fixed bed with overhead lockers. The live feed runs through the lockers and I could run an earth easily enough. The problem is finding a secure earth without the wire showing. At first glance it looks impossible but I will have a good look in a day or two.

My Clerk of Works (wife) needs to me to do the preparation work for the new shed/dog kennel that is coming on Thursday. To disobey would be unthinkable. 8O


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

These lamps are usually of poor quality and result in poor connections due to corrosion and weak connections. I would simply change the fittings for new ones (I got mine off ebay very cheaply). Even though the new ones are also of poor quality at least they work for a few years.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Spiritofherald said:


> These lamps are usually of poor quality and result in poor connections due to corrosion and weak connections. I would simply change the fittings for new ones (I got mine off ebay very cheaply). Even though the new ones are also of poor quality at least they work for a few years.


It is a brand new unit that is not working. :? I know what you mean, they are not very substantial are they?

When I first looked at the problem last week, it certainly was rusted up.  That is why I sent off for a complete unit (that way I also ended up with a spare cover as well). :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Would it be possible to re-engineer the fittings, I remember a friend many moons ago removing all the metal parts and having them galvanised, that didn't make much difference, so he soldered wire along all the paths, making the original just a mounting for his wiring in effect, and that made a huge difference, this was on an old Triumph a very old Triumph, but the principal would be a the same.

Do you have a picture of the internals, it might jog a brain cell into life, are they a common fitting, would a common fitting.

Sample 1

Sample 2

Sample 3

Smaple 4

Sample 5 (we had this type on the Laika from new ) very common


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Changed a bulb in one of mine....same units as OP.... the voltage was 10.4 volts, same as the high level brake light.
Full battery, engine not running.
6 Mtr MH so no great distance....running the engine didn't make any difference to the brightness....I didn't check the 'engine running' voltage.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This is the type.

http://www.discountawnings.co.uk/item/5557/el54b-red-clear-lamp/

I did not buy from here but wish I had now, it's cheaper. :lol:

I cannot find an exploded view and will need to take a photo but they are probably all similar.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> This is the type.
> 
> http://www.discountawnings.co.uk/item/5557/el54b-red-clear-lamp/
> 
> ...


It looks exactly like the ones we had on the Laika, I broke one of ours when a tree at the side of the road leapt out at us :wink: :wink:

I got an exact replacement at the local caravan shop.

Can't you buy that one online?

Googled results, you should be able to get one near you.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Already bought and fitted a new one Kev.

If I sort out the problem on the new one, I will probably buy a replacement for the other side.


----------

